# Worm grunting



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090612/ap_on_sc/us_worm_grunting_3

I didnt know worms made sounds.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty damn clever. Now if robins learn that trick, worms are going to be in BIG trouble.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

YES!!!!Finally a good worm catching method


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Now there's a title for the ol' resume: worm grunter.


----------

